# Windows 7/Vienna BETA



## miniquake32 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey guys do any of you know about windows 7 beta releases??-- THX


----------



## psyko12 (Jun 25, 2008)

Just read about this on some "site" although it's sketchy because its only a beta, plus it might be unstable


----------



## Ongaku (Jun 25, 2008)

I remember testing Vista in the beta days, how fun it was ;P


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 25, 2008)

The beta is already out.


----------



## psyko12 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hey guys, Is this what Bill Gates demonstrated the Touch Screen interfaced Windows 7? Or was that vista?


----------



## Triprift (Jun 25, 2008)

That was windows 7 psyko suppose to have a new slimline kernal too apparently.


----------



## psyko12 (Jun 25, 2008)

Ah I see ty! Heh it has aero theme too? Wow, hope this os does not have uber high specs  and I saw a copy of the beta with a build number in its name on a certain "web site" heh


----------



## Triprift (Jun 25, 2008)

Id say considering the kernals gonna be heavily stripped down that it shoudnt be as damanding as Vista.


----------



## candle_86 (Jun 25, 2008)

i wouldn't use it right now yall, its still an alpha not a beta. Beta is due out later this year with RC1 comming in late 09


----------



## xfire (Jun 25, 2008)

And how much is a touch screen going to cost? "To get the complete experience"
If it works well on a normal screen then will it have features that will make people switch from XP or Vista.


----------



## pagalms (Jun 25, 2008)

Runnin' on VMWare right now.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 25, 2008)

That looks absolutely identical to vista atm, except for perhaps the little arrows on the taskbar over there. Still probably gonna be a bit before it takes shape.


----------



## pagalms (Jun 25, 2008)

Visualy it is identical to Vista atm. It will be the last thing that Microsoft will change before 7 comes out.


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 25, 2008)

pagalms said:


> Visualy it is identical to Vista atm. It will be the last thing that Microsoft will change before 7 comes out.



Have you noticed any internal difference?


----------



## pagalms (Jun 25, 2008)

It has a new kernel called MinWin
But since it's runnin on WM, it's not fully functionable (no drivers, etc). Ill install it on HDD and check that thing closer. Looks good till now


----------



## Lillebror (Jun 25, 2008)

> The official word from Microsoft’s Windows Engineering Chief Steven Sinofsky seems to be that MinWin — the slimmed-down Windows core many expected to be at the heart of Windows 7 — is not going to be part of Windows 7



No, MinWin aint gonna be the new kernel for win 7  Its still using the vista kernel, but its gonna get optimized, Slimmed down and just alot better.


----------



## pagalms (Jun 25, 2008)

Heh, i missed something 
BTW some interesting info can be found here 

Control panel is changed - no classic look anymore.
Ok tomorrow i'll install it on HDD and take some screenies


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jun 25, 2008)

pagalms said:


> Runnin' on VMWare right now.



Where did you find it?


----------



## pagalms (Jun 26, 2008)

NeotonicDragon3 said:


> Where did you find it?



Check PM


----------



## psyko12 (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow, if it's true from what I've read that it eats lesser resources then maybe it could go as fast like win2k or faster like xp and maybe faster? Hehe, they say its module programming or sthing along the lines like that which lessens BSoDs? Hmm I found a beta release from a certain "bay".


----------



## pagalms (Jun 26, 2008)

I just got BSOD in 7

edit: another one 
endless... 
Must reinstall


----------



## Error 404 (Jun 26, 2008)

pagalms said:


> I just got BSOD in 7
> 
> edit: another one
> endless...
> Must reinstall



Well, it IS an Alpha test.
It cant be that bad: Sounds about as stable as Windows ME!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 26, 2008)

Lillebror said:


> No, MinWin aint gonna be the new kernel for win 7  Its still using the vista kernel, but its gonna get optimized, Slimmed down and just alot better.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minwin#Kernel

Yes, it is.


----------



## Triprift (Jun 26, 2008)

I thought they were using the minwin kernal when did that change im sure thats what read earlier


----------



## FatForester (Jun 26, 2008)

That's a link to wikipedia, with another warning at the top regarding the factual accuracy of the information. I wouldn't trust anything just yet, there's still a lot that is bound to change.


----------



## Jeno (Jun 26, 2008)

hey! look at this pic i got from my contact who works at microsoft!!!!

http://img391.imageshack.us/img391/6108/pimpedupdesktop2ka9.png


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 26, 2008)

Jeno said:


> hey! look at this pic i got from my contact who works at microsoft!!!!
> 
> http://img391.imageshack.us/img391/6108/pimpedupdesktop2ka9.png



That's cool, kind of weird w/ the desktop being laid out like an actual desktop. Is that supposed to be a vienna option?


----------



## Triprift (Jun 26, 2008)

FatForester said:


> That's a link to wikipedia, with another warning at the top regarding the factual accuracy of the information. I wouldn't trust anything just yet, there's still a lot that is bound to change.



Considering it wont be out till late 09 at the latest id say there would be plenty of changes and Jeno cool shot man


----------



## pagalms (Jun 26, 2008)

Jeno said:


> hey! look at this pic i got from my contact who works at microsoft!!!!
> 
> http://img391.imageshack.us/img391/6108/pimpedupdesktop2ka9.png



http://youtube.com/watch?v=M0ODskdEPnQ


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 26, 2008)

that shot looks neat


----------



## Triprift (Jun 26, 2008)

pagalms said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=M0ODskdEPnQ



Pretty cool but not very practical and would take a while to get used to :/


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 26, 2008)

I like that, but it seems like this is just software that can be used w/ any windows. Looks like you can dl it here. Has anybody tried it?


----------



## pagalms (Jun 26, 2008)

Ill try it on virtual machine


----------



## farlex85 (Jun 26, 2008)

pagalms said:


> Ill try it on virtual machine



Cool, let us know how it works. Looks like to get the full functionallity you have to pay $25 for it somewhere else. The Lite version is free though, but doesn't have wallpaper and some of the functions like are shown in that video.


----------



## pagalms (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice thing to play with sometimes. You can make a stockpile from icons and throw a trashcan against it 







Here's few more of these bling-bling thingies for Windows. Anyway Compiz-Fusion for Linux pwnz them hard. Not very useful, but great way to impress your friends


----------



## Jeno (Jun 26, 2008)

pagalms said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=M0ODskdEPnQ



lolololol you people are soo gullible 
its not rly a pic from some secrete in formant who works at microsoft.
its just a screen shot of my desktop.

and its not windows 7 ether, its only xp just pimped up a little 

http://img75.imageshack.us/img75/7179/pimpeddesktop4di3.png


ya, that 3d desktop thing is cool: 
http://img391.imageshack.us/img391/3591/pimpedupdesktop3df4.png


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 26, 2008)

Win 7 looks awfully like vista to me,it better have quite a few changes under the skin.So xp/vista lasts till 2009 when this comes out then.I guess xp support ends in 2009(or 10) then vista support will follow on behind win7.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 26, 2008)

Jeno said:


> lolololol you people are soo gullible
> its not rly a pic from some secrete in formant who works at microsoft.
> its just a screen shot of my desktop.
> 
> ...



I knew it was fake the second I saw what was in the link. Fake as in not Windows 7 because I have seen it before.


----------

